# Type G an Q DIY



## cuberman0312 (Jun 2, 2009)

Recently I went on Hknowstore.com and saw a type G and type Q diy. If anyone has one of these can you please tell me if they're good or not.

P.S. to get to Hknowstore.com, go on google and search hknowstore, it won't work if you just type in the website in the url bar


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow. I didn't even know that type Q's existed. XD

I might get one. $13 XD


----------



## cuberman0312 (Jun 2, 2009)

yea what happened to H,I,J,K,L,M,N,O,P


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 2, 2009)

maybe they didn't reveal them yet. THEY'RE HIDING THEM FROM US!!! *I want them!!*


----------



## cuberman0312 (Jun 2, 2009)

lol if u get one pleez tell me if they are good


----------



## Vulosity (Jun 2, 2009)

They have Type C II!


----------



## cuberman0312 (Jun 2, 2009)

they have a bunch of unkown 3x3's


----------



## Poke (Jun 2, 2009)

If you searched... type G=old A. Not sure about type Q.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 2, 2009)

great. I didn't really understand AII and all those type A's before. Now I really don't get DIYs. XD


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 2, 2009)

I think they should just stop making new DIYs, because it will be confusing say how each one is different.

Edit:

Just noticed, free shipping.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jun 2, 2009)

calvinfan said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > I refuse to order from this store until the letters are corrected.
> ...


----------



## cuberman0312 (Jun 2, 2009)

not really


----------



## Musturd (Jun 2, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> They have Type C II!



What is a Type CII (or were just excited about a new Type C)?

Someone needs to buy some of these new cubes and review them for us


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 3, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> I think they should just stop making new DIYs, because it will be confusing say how each one is different.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Just noticed, free shipping.



They're not new from what I've heard, but they use different naming systems.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jun 3, 2009)

Hmph..."Under Construction"?

P.S. - All these knew DIYs are annoying...I was fine with types A-D.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 3, 2009)

Will there every be more individual DIY's than they are PLLs?

Maybe the letters could be better for doing the corresponding PLL (if there is one)... except my A perms aren't that fast.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 3, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Hmph..."Under Construction"?
> 
> P.S. - All these knew DIYs are annoying...I was fine with types A-D.



I was fine with A-C <_<


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 3, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Hmph..."Under Construction"?
> ...



I was fine with A.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 3, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > EmersonHerrmann said:
> ...



Agreed.


----------



## marineasalia (Jun 3, 2009)

main difference between type C and C II is the way the center caps are fixed... it was always a pain to remove and stick the center caps in original type C.. in C II its pretty good.. the springs and screws are exactly same, dont know about cubies but C II turns way faster then C which was still faster.. and the popping is same extent


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jun 4, 2009)

marineasalia said:


> C II its pretty good.. the springs and screws are exactly same, dont know about cubies


Shouldn't that be obvious? The C II's cubies are closed.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 8, 2010)

Bump 

Very sorry about that, but I actually have a DIY type G, and Im just about to sticker it. I actually got it in late october 2009. It seems to be a very good cube, but it is quite heavy for a 3x3 and it pops sometimes aswell, but I still think it is good and could be a main speedcube.


----------



## kenobi88 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi ben1996123!

Do you have a TYPE A I, too?
Can you compare if it is the same?
If I compare my TYPE A I with the G of the hknowstore page I can see no difference!

And the Q Type looks to me as an JSK or JSK Clone! Am I correct?

What about the Ming Ho Types, are these the C4U Cubes? They look like!

I asked these questions also to Mr. Fan (owner of the hknowstore page), but I didn't get a response!


----------



## Owen (Jan 26, 2010)

There is no such thing as type G or Q, they just made them up.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 26, 2010)

yeah...the names on hknowstore is screwed up.



HOWEVER, the type G on hknowstore is not a Type A. it's the Type A knockoff. although the pieces looks almost exactly the same, the feel and quality is completely different.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jan 26, 2010)

Owen said:


> There is no such thing as type G or Q, they just made them up.



I thought cube types were arbitrarily named. I remember there was a thread on this a while back...Long while back...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 26, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> Owen said:
> 
> 
> > There is no such thing as type G or Q, they just made them up.
> ...



:fp

don't really know what to say.


----------



## randomlugia (Jan 27, 2010)

The Ming Ho Cubes are definitely C4U, they even have the logo. But be warned, the white cubes come stickered with white, in case you don't like that.


----------



## yockee (Mar 14, 2010)

I looked at the picture closely for type G, and it looks EXACTLY like a type A. Type Q, however, is the JSK clone. There is also a type H according to HK now, but I have no idea what that would be. They have weird names for their cubes anyway.... they call the new model A3 a type A seal 3. Don't waste your time with that type G crap. If you want an A, just go to cube for you. At least you'll pay half the price, although with shipping.....


----------



## Innocence (Mar 14, 2010)

If anyone still cares, I heard Type Q was either JSK or JSK Clone. Not sure which.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 18, 2010)

Type Q: JSK clone
Type G: Type A *clone*


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 18, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Type Q: JSK clone



How many JSK clones are there, only 1?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 18, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > Type Q: JSK clone
> ...



the JSK clone we usually talk about is the one called "new speedcube" (or something like that) on C4U (though it's no longer there anymore).

it was actually someone stealing the brand name "GuoBing" (the name used to refer to thetype C cubes) and produced some cubes cloned from the Japanese speedcube kit. This is long before the type C 1.5 are made, and even though the Type C 1.5 also looks like it's a clone of the JSKit, it actually have different designs than the geniue JSKit.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 19, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> the JSK clone we usually talk about is the one called "new speedcube" (or something like that) on C4U (though it's no longer there anymore).
> 
> it was actually someone stealing the brand name "GuoBing" (the name used to refer to thetype C cubes) and produced some cubes cloned from the Japanese speedcube kit. This is long before the type C 1.5 are made, and even though the Type C 1.5 also looks like it's a clone of the JSKit, it actually have different designs than the geniue JSKit.



Ahhh, ok. I hear a lot about "JSK Clones" and was wondering about that.


----------

